# Tyco wide pan or narrow resin bodies?



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Is there a place that sells resin or other material bodies for these chassis? I'm not very good at making body mounts so that is out. Road Race Replicas site I did not see any. Painting is an option. I know HounderHonda27 has a ton of used bodies but was not sure if there is another company out there.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

recreating body mounts for those chassis is a challenge. but, check eBay there are one or two regular resin sellers there that make some bodies for those chassis. do a "resin" search under toys.
this guy has various resins.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/demerutiscl...me=STRK:MEWAX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trick-Truck...hJobrvyE3sdydNmNqHdCOjA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Al.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone ever used any of that guys bodies? I've been burned before by the term "fits" being somewhat of a subjective term .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I found some sites today for resin bodies.

I think Al gave me this link a while back for a Jeep Gladiator body a while ago.
http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id27.html

I might have to buy some AW t-jet chassis now that I seen the Gladiator body.

This is another I found.
http://www.hocustom.com/resinslots.htm



Anyone ever use either of the sellers?:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Jeepmon - 

Ebay seller - demerutisclaus (former hellonwheels) he makes good bodies for tyco's. I have been buying from him for years. 

Wes


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

WesJY said:


> Jeepmon -
> 
> Ebay seller - demerutisclaus (former hellonwheels) he makes good bodies for tyco's. I have been buying from him for years.
> 
> Wes


That "guy", demerutisclaus is NOT hellonwheels. Last time I spoke to Helen, she was still very much retired from casting slot car bodies, and had no plans to return to the hobby. pig


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Jim's Custom are high quality & nice stuff. Very durable for racing. I like his selections too. Check with him as to the best recommendation for painting though, They are Soooo Smooooth that I've seen some problems with paint chipping off very easily (& race stickers pulling up the paint). Doc's H.O. Bodies are an excellent choice too and so is H.O. Models if he's still casting.
http://s1097.beta.photobucket.com/user/docsho/library/
http://www.homodels.com/


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

partspig said:


> That "guy", demerutisclaus is NOT hellonwheels. Last time I spoke to Helen, she was still very much retired from casting slot car bodies, and had no plans to return to the hobby. pig


that is her ex - husband he is the one makes resin bodies for hellonwheels they got divorced and now he is making bodies. i know both of them very well. i still talk to him on emails. he makes bodies for me for past 10 years. trust me. 

Wes


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

WesJY said:


> that is her ex - husband he is the one makes resin bodies for hellonwheels they got divorced and now he is making bodies. i know both of them very well. i still talk to him on emails. he makes bodies for me for past 10 years. trust me.
> 
> Wes


And his work is top notch!!!!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I found some sites today for resin bodies.
> 
> I think Al gave me this link a while back for a Jeep Gladiator body a while ago.
> http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id27.html
> ...


How many aw chassis you need I have them with gold or silver wheels $10 each.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Won't be ready to buy until after the holidays unfortunately, Brownie. I appreciate the offer though.


----------

